# Musicals 4 Movie Collection (Calamity Jane, Kiss Me Kate, Band Wagon, Singin' in the Rain) - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow. Thanks for the review. I remember watching "Singing in the Rain" many years ago and I greatly enjoyed it. I never watched the other one's listed here. Will have to check them out. Thanks.


----------

